# Dallas Mavericks vs Denver Nuggets



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (26-12) vs Denver Nuggets (17-22)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Carmello is playing in this game?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Anyone know how healthy JHo is now?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Dallas-100
Denver-88

Fin has to step up for us. Dirk will still have a good game but Kenyon is one that can go and cover him at the 3 point line.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This should be a good up and down game, but I think we're better at running, so I think we'll win.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

The Mavs have it all over this confused team, it'll be 105-94.


----------



## DMFFL4131 (Jan 19, 2005)

Final score: 116-84 Mavs win. Dirk has 42 points, 13 rebounds, and 7 assists.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I think Dallas will control the ball with more ease and come out on top 103-96


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

mavs 101
nuggets 94


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Mavs 105
Nuggets 90


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Mavs 104
Nuggets 93


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Is Josh Howard Injured?? Because he hasn't played since the 3rd quarter.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Is Josh Howard Injured?? Because he hasn't played since the 3rd quarter.


josh didn't play after the first quarter. he was having back spasms. He collided a nuggets player and crumpled to the floor in pain. 

mavs win by 2. that was close. tooooooooooo close


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:no: ...well...that was close...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas just won a nailbiter over Denver today. I should have known it would have been that way.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

havent been playing great lately...but a wins a win..good to know that even when we dont play our best we still have a legit shot at winning the game...thats something we couldnt do before...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The Nuggets are playing well right now though. They beat Seattle at Seattle and beat a red hot Memphis team by 10 the other night.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> The Nuggets are playing well right now though. They beat Seattle at Seattle and beat a red hot Memphis team by 10 the other night.


coopers a helluva a coach man. he won two wnba titles with the sparks and has alot of rings with the lakers. he's gonna end up as their permanent head coah


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes! Did I win the guess the score game? I got the Nuggets score correct, and the mavs off by 8. I don't think no one else got it. Did I win?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> Yes! Did I win the guess the score game? I got the Nuggets score correct, and the mavs off by 8. I don't think no one else got it. Did I win?


Nah, mff4l was closer


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah, mff4l was closer


damn. I was SO close.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah, mff4l was closer


damn straight!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> damn straight!



:laugh: Damn straight I got the Nuggets score correct! :laugh:


----------

